# ipod mini argent neuf non déblallés,par ici!!!



## menvell (23 Août 2004)

Je vends 3 ipods mini acheté au canada,ils viennent avec factures et déclaration des douanes françaises. 
Ce produit bénéficie d'un tel engouement qu'il ne sera pas disponible en France avant 1 bon mois. 
Il est garantie 1 an apple international et 1 an par le magasin canadien. 
Je peux me déplacer à Paris.Autrement les frais sont à la charge du client.
prix de vente 258 euros.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacG 
Sache que ce forum n'est pas fait pour faire de la publicité ou dela vente, pour cela il faut utiliser les peites annonces de Tribumac


----------

